# Boat Size for the Ohio?



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey guys I saw Trucks boat & figured I'd ask this:

Got a Tracker Pro Gude V 14 ft, w/ a 9.9 Merc on it.

What/if any parts of the Ohio would you recamend putting it in? Where are the best small coves? I'd be looking to catfish or possibly Striper fish, then again I know my dad would want to Crappie fish.

Any suggestions (other than getting a bigger boat  )


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

You wouldn't want to be out in the main river when there's lots of barge trafiic or basically any windy summer day with summer boat traffic I don't think. I know I've seen rollers 3-4' a few times and wakes off the barges can hit 5' or more in a bend. 
Just use common sense and you should be okay. I'm always out there in the big water, so I can't really tell you much about any backwaters.


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

On the Cumberland Pool on the Ohio side there is a creek called, Yellow Creek. I think there is a ramp about 3-4 miles upstream from the main river. This creek would be safe if thats a public ramp and its in good shape. Does anyone know about this ramp? This is a great creek to fish for lgmouth, smallmouth, probably crappies and catfish as well. Maybe someone can give you info on it. You cross over it when on 7South below East Liverpool.

The Pike Island Pool below Steubenville has the Rayland Marina also and that creek would be fishable in a small boat but I don't know much about it. The Marina ramp is off the main river so no current would be in that area unless you chose to get out on the river.

I've been on the Ohio River in a smaller bass tracker boat and we hit a few barge waves and I didn't feel the safest in the world. They can and do get big rollers and the river does whitecap on windy days.


----------



## Bucktail (Apr 14, 2004)

I see alot of the Tracker style boats on the river varying in size, just like Mr. Fish said use common sense but you should do that on all waters. Keep in check with weather forecast during the spring, I have seen squalls pop up out of nowhere with big wind and waves. Keeping aware of your surroundings is key on the river when lots of traffic or conditions aren't up to snuff.


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

I think Eagle Creek and several other creeks up that way, above Meldahl Dam near Riply, etc would be a good bet. I just remembered them for some odd reason. I want to say White Oak, but I've never been there, heard of it is all.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I've heard Eagle Creek severl times, I'm thinking about briging the boat @ the campground outing this year.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Buckeye Tom and Dip, used to fish all over the Ohio from a 14ft v boat...I work with a guy who takes a 12ft jon boat out on the ohio, NOT ME!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

dang man, 12 ft no way, mine would be the absolute min, & I would only fish the feeder creeekn and/or coves.


----------



## Abu65 (Apr 17, 2004)

On the Kentucky side try Big Bone Creek a couple miles of good deep water and you launch in the creek good catfish crappie and bass. If the rivers calm & no wind run up river from Big Bone and there are a couple creeks Gunpowder is a really good creek for crappie & channel cats. Just take your time run up the river stay close to the bank & use your head!!!! The river is not extremely dangerous just not real forgiving of the foolish!! If a barge comes by just go to the bank & wait him out Good Luck & be careful!!!! Man this is a great site glad I found it!!!


----------



## Gary (Apr 14, 2004)

for the Meldhal pool would be Eagle Creek, Straight Creek, White Oak and Ohio Brush Creek since these all have ramps. 

--Gary


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Like you said Brian- Take the boat to the Eagle Creek outing. That creek is a GREAT place to start. In fact , that area of the Ohio would be fine for that type of boat. I'll echo others-common sence. I know a couple guys who grew up on the river, and think nothing about taking a 12 footer in it. Just gotta use the old noggin  CATKING !!!


----------

